# what do you think?



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe a lot of yall have doggies.

I'm reading some really good reviews on this product. And I'd like a natural alternative to Emma's flea preventative. Especially since her itching cleared up by 90% when I didn't apply her Advantage this month.

Only Natural Pet Brewer's Yeast & Garlic Dog & Cat Supplement

Like? Dislike? Why? Personal experience? What do you use?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It seems like a nice holistic remedy. Honestly, I gave my dog Apple Cider vinegar with "mother" in his food every day. It makes his coat shiny, balances pH in his belly and wards off fleas. Garlic shouldn't be given to cats so this product seems a bit fishy. But I would use it on my dog (not that I have one currently)..
Alternatively, you can just sprinkle real garlic powder or fresh garlic on his meal once a day.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Laki said:


> It seems like a nice holistic remedy. Honestly, I gave my dog Apple Cider vinegar with "mother" in his food every day. It makes his coat shiny, balances pH in his belly and wards off fleas. Garlic shouldn't be given to cats so this product seems a bit fishy. But I would use it on my dog (not that I have one currently)..
> Alternatively, you can just sprinkle real garlic powder or fresh garlic on his meal once a day.


Has this suggested several times.
But my pug goes off her nose ALOT. And if something smells funky she won't eat it.
She wouldn't eat the salmon oil but she'll eat the fish oil
she won't eat chicken, lamb or beef dog food, but she'll eat fish, duck, turkey, or deer dog food:question:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol, oh! Picky little thing! 
You know those Greenies treat things? (I think they make them for dogs but if not just use the cat ones) I think they're called greenie pockets. Anyway, you could hide a bit of apple cider in there and close the top. Make her sit or do a trick and then praise her for eating it. 

My dog wasn't that picky at all so I don't know what else to say!! lol Garlic is a good natural flea/tick remedy though.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Laki said:


> lol, oh! Picky little thing!
> You know those Greenies treat things? (I think they make them for dogs but if not just use the cat ones) I think they're called greenie pockets. Anyway, you could hide a bit of apple cider in there and close the top. Make her sit or do a trick and then praise her for eating it.
> 
> My dog wasn't that picky at all so I don't know what else to say!! lol Garlic is a good natural flea/tick remedy though.


Yeah. Their called Pill Pockets.
She hates the greenie chewies, I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't like the Pill Pockets.
PUGS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE PICKY!!! Their supposed to be PIGGY**pouts**


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol MY dog could be tricked into eating anything if I made him do a trick for it. "sit, paw, other paw, good boy!!" gives him a pill wrapped in cheese. 
Will she eat cheese? Not the slices (bc with chunks you can push the pill deep into it). My dog didn't care if there was poison on cheese, he wanted it. 

 Then again, he used to eat cupcake paper liners out of the garbage......


Good luck!! Just keep trying to get them in her (the pills, if you have them). Could always force them down her throat and then give her a treat. The cat pill pockets are like kitty crack. Speaking of crack, dried beef lung. Dried beef lung is the dog crack of crack. I'd be surprised if your dog didn't want it.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Has this suggested several times.
> But my pug goes off her nose ALOT. And if something smells funky she won't eat it.
> She wouldn't eat the salmon oil but she'll eat the fish oil
> she won't eat chicken, lamb or beef dog food, but she'll eat fish, duck, turkey, or deer dog food:question:


My boyfriend's parents have a pug....she's very picky! Only eats wet food and can't be beef! She's really spoiled! And she only likes certain dog treats/toys....I think she thinks she is human, in a pug's body....but, then again I think Brandon's parents raise picky eaters.....I live with him and he's one of the pickiest eaters that I've ever been around...lol!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hopeseeker said:


> My boyfriend's parents have a pug....she's very picky! Only eats wet food and can't be beef! She's really spoiled! And she only likes certain dog treats/toys....I think she thinks she is human, in a pug's body....but, then again I think Brandon's parents raise picky eaters.....I live with him and he's one of the pickiest eaters that I've ever been around...lol!


LOL
ive never EVER had a picky dog.
my dogs ate what was given to them. no ifs ands or buts about it. Emma is even picky about her water. it HAS to be filtered. not from the tap. she wont drink if it is from the tap 

my cat is only picky about her beds and thats it

my doberman and golden lab, theyd pee on the 1st blade of grass their paws touched. my pug, she'll actually get into position and then suddenly decide she doesn't wanna go there. she'll do this 3-4 times....sometimes even more:evil:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I swear by apple cider vinegar. I spray it on my dog (with a little water added) and she barely gets any ticks (I live in a rural area with lots of ticks) and hasn't had any issues with fleas. I sometimes add it to her water too and it keeps the parasites away in addition to her monthly wormer. I haven't had good success with products like K9 advantix because they made Darcy sick. The vet doesn't really agree with the fact that I don't want to put chemicals on my dog but it is so much better for her in the long run. IMO just go with what works best for your dog. Some things work well for some and don't for others.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

doggyhog said:


> I swear by apple cider vinegar. I spray it on my dog (with a little water added) and she barely gets any ticks (I live in a rural area with lots of ticks) and hasn't had any issues with fleas. I sometimes add it to her water too and it keeps the parasites away in addition to her monthly wormer. I haven't had good success with products like K9 advantix because they made Darcy sick. The vet doesn't really agree with the fact that I don't want to put chemicals on my dog but it is so much better for her in the long run. IMO just go with what works best for your dog. Some things work well for some and don't for others.


apple cider vinegar?
how much per cup (or oz or gallon) of water?
How often do you reapply?

I ended up giving Emma her Advantage last night because I didn't want her getting anything. And today she has been going at it to her bum :'(
I'm not sure how the solution is affecting her butt mainly. I apply it right behind her skull.
I've never had any issues with Advantage or Advantix. BUT my dogs were born when there weren't millions n millions of backyard breeders.
Emma was only born about 3 years ago. No doubt whom ever bred her momma, they weren't looking to improve the breed


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I only used that advantix stuff once and the store brand (not the Hartz one) a couple times. It worked but the whole "don't touch the area it was applied to" and "Do not ingest" and all that really had me paranoid. 
The apple cider vinegar you don't have to be worried!! Make sure it's not the clear stuff for fries and food. The good stuff comes in a bottle like the pic. At least that's the kind we get. Look for the "mother". I don't know that is exactly but it's effective fr ingestion and topical treatments. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_cider_vinegar
http://www.iherb.com/Bragg-Organic-...ther-Raw-Unfiltered-16-fl-oz-473-ml/5817?at=0


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Everyone says to look for the "mother" kind.
Have you seen it in WalMart of Win Dixie?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Is win dixie your loaction?? I'm confused. I got mine at Loblaws.. (which I think is in Canada only) WM might carry it, it would either be with regular apple cider vinegars (mine was) or in the natural section. There's many different bottles and brands but just look for "mother". I was actually surprised to find it in my grocery store!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Laki said:


> Is win dixie your loaction?? I'm confused. I got mine at Loblaws.. (which I think is in Canada only) WM might carry it, it would either be with regular apple cider vinegars (mine was) or in the natural section. There's many different bottles and brands but just look for "mother". I was actually surprised to find it in my grocery store!


Win dixie is a grocery store
ever her of publix, albertsons?
yeah ive never heard of loblaws, to me that sounds like a bar/club thing xD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

FishyFishy89 said:


> apple cider vinegar?
> how much per cup (or oz or gallon) of water?
> How often do you reapply?


Hmmm.. Well I'd say it's like a half and half mixture of water and ACV. 
We put it on her before she goes to run around in the woods, but at least once a day. If you are just looking to improve skin condition and keep fleas away you could probably do it a few times a week.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

doggyhog said:


> Hmmm.. Well I'd say it's like a half and half mixture of water and ACV.
> We put it on her before she goes to run around in the woods, but at least once a day. If you are just looking to improve skin condition and keep fleas away you could probably do it a few times a week.


i wonder if it would get the same affect if I add it to her food.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

is this the one?
I bought this one. And it was priced at $5.99. Everyone said it was super cheap


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's perfect  It IS super cheap... You'll have that bottle forevers!! You only need small bit of you're adding it to her food (1 tsp should do it) and if you dilute it for a spray you'll still not use much .


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Laki said:


> That's perfect  It IS super cheap... You'll have that bottle forevers!! You only need small bit of you're adding it to her food (1 tsp should do it) and if you dilute it for a spray you'll still not use much .


yeah i realized that after some googling
she got 1tsp of it in her dinner tonight
she did PLENTY of sniffing but thankfully she ate it:greenyay:

the cat so far isn't liking the water supply because i put a tsp in there as well xD


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I use an oatmeal based shampoo on my pup. It's supposed to only keep fleas and ticks at bay, but I've noticed that it has worked on ALL biting insects. There had been something biting his underside (left these little infected bites).
The stuff I bought is called Sergeant's Skip-Flea & Tick. You'd have to do a bath every 10 days if you wanted to use just the shampoo though. One I bought has a Hawaiian Ginger scent. XD


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Enkil said:


> I use an oatmeal based shampoo on my pup. It's supposed to only keep fleas and ticks at bay, but I've noticed that it has worked on ALL biting insects. There had been something biting his underside (left these little infected bites).
> The stuff I bought is called Sergeant's Skip-Flea & Tick. You'd have to do a bath every 10 days if you wanted to use just the shampoo though. One I bought has a Hawaiian Ginger scent. XD



I only use all natural products on Emma these days. Her food will also soon change to all raw.
her shampoo is a green tea shampoo. doing great on her skin and her new flea control is going to be the ACV. I think I've linked 90% of her itching issues to her previous flea control (advantage and advantix)


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea. They really do put too much into stuff that our poor pets just don't need or don't digest for proper nutrition.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Stupid thing is, I have never had to treat my three dogs for fleas and ticks. They don't get them the little weirdos. Not that I am complaining. Maybe it's the massive amounts of moles I have living in my yard? Eh I dunno but I am NOT complaining!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ha I'd be so freaked out if we had moles!! lol
Actually I think we do but not in the city. :/

I always wanted a monkey for picking fleas off my pets. Of course, that would end up in the monkey potentially killing the dog/cat and fleas getting overpopulated bc a monkey would have to spend hours at a time chasing them down and plucking them. 

The ACV worked?!? YAY!!! Somehow dogs love the taste! lol I hate the smell. I used to soak the vinegar with water in my dog's food overnight for feeding (because he had ALL his teeth but wouldn't chew his food -_-'' ) so the smell diluted a bit. 
Let me know of the cat drinks it! I have a cat fountain but I don't want to ruin a filter if Oliver doesn't like the vinegar in it!! lol 

I'm all about natural methods too  Most allergy problems in dogs and basically all in cats are caused by diet. I only feed holistic and it really has made the difference. My cat atm doesn't get holistic wet food but there's no by-products, grains or by-products. 

Again, I'm so glad your pup likes the vinegar!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Laki said:


> Ha I'd be so freaked out if we had moles!! lol
> Actually I think we do but not in the city. :/
> 
> I always wanted a monkey for picking fleas off my pets. Of course, that would end up in the monkey potentially killing the dog/cat and fleas getting overpopulated bc a monkey would have to spend hours at a time chasing them down and plucking them.
> ...


I am quite happy she likes it as well. The cat never drank the water the whole night it had the ACV in it. When i put down a fresh bowl she ran to it like she hadn't seen water in 3 days.
So this morning I tried adding it to her morning can food treat. She wasn't very pleased with the ACV being on it. She even came back to me for more canned food WITHOUT the ACV.. I stayed stubborn and later on she gave in and ate it. I hope she eats it tomorrow morning as well.
Emma had some hesitation to eat her food with it this morning. But she still ate it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cats are such worms aren't they??? hahaa


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Laki said:


> Cats are such worms aren't they??? hahaa


yesh
spoiled ferel cat she is


----------

